# 'Nine Haiku' for viola and piano



## Piers Hudson (Aug 2, 2020)

Last summer, I wrote a set of nine miniatures for viola and piano, with each one evoking different moods.

Isobel Doncaster - viola
Yucong Huang - piano

SoundCloud:

__
https://soundcloud.com/piershudsoncomposer%2Fninehaiku

Bandcamp: https://piershudson.bandcamp.com/album/nine-haiku

YouTube:


----------



## pkoi (Jun 10, 2017)

Very nice set of pieces! I especially enjoyed no's 1, 2 & 5. They all evoke different moods, but they have similar enough sound materials that the work sounds unified as a whole.


----------

